# Sound Designers: your version of making sound morph(like face morphing but in audio)



## impressions (Apr 16, 2016)

[youtube]3Iw-vUBo7v4[/youtube]

so in audio there's:
KYMA?
and MORPH by Zynatpic
https://www.youtube.com/embed/RWbHZj2wfPQ

what do you do when you have a sample and you need to morph it to another sample as smoothly as possible?
I heard there's a very simple way by layering? something HZ does alot.?
suggestions...


----------



## Chandler (Apr 16, 2016)

Of course crossfades work, but it sounds different than these types of plugins. If you want a plugin that does this at a great price check out MMorph. Check out this thread for examples. http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=455223


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes - the Melda Morph plugin is simply amazing. Zynatpic's is good too - but I prefer Melda's offering. YMMV of course. Workflow is a very personal thing.
With these plugs, sometimes the most amazing results occur when the two sounds are extremely different. It is an entirely different process to cross-fading, and is closer to the processes of vocoding from what I can gather.
But once you use these plugs, its VERY simple - but you can spend a long time going thru the different options on what is possible.

There are other ways - using "intermediate" sounds to morph between things. Creative use of verb often helps - as does filtering. Just yesterday I finished recording some live strings for a piece that also has old school analog synth strings (based loosely on sawwaves) and just by chance the two sounds morphed from one to another just by adjusting an output fade, a bit of high freq filtering and a touch of extra verb.


----------



## impressions (Apr 18, 2016)

so morphing "artificially" is crossfading with filters between similar sounds? 
its a discovery for me that my ear can now use different raw samples and connect them "morph"-like.
would love to read on this more..


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2016)

Use eq's, extreme controlled via cc data .... . You know what I mean?
In other words: You can use an EQ like an effect plugin, if you control it time based via controllers ... .


----------



## Guffy (Apr 18, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Use eq's, extreme controlled via cc data .... . You know what I mean?
> In other words: You can use an EQ like an effect plugin, if you control it time based via controllers ... .


Automation?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes, and using it creative ... . Experiment!


----------



## karelpsota (Apr 19, 2016)

For a subtle transitions, reverbs and reverse reverbs blending different sounds in each other works for me.

On the less subtle side... Vocoders, FM and Morph by Prosonic work for me.


----------



## Udo (Apr 19, 2016)

People, if you want real morphing, KYMA is in a class of its own. They've several approaches.

This shows KYMA's 4 way 3D morphing between Tuva singer, bongo, flute, angry cat, female voice, violin, cat meow, and shakuhachi using Kyma Control on an iPad.:


Although I have Kyma, I still bought Zynaptiq Morph 2 as well, partly because it's more convenient to do some things and I quite like it. Morph 2 can do pseudo 4 way, but it's really just A - B to B - A.


----------

